# Dozen's gather for anti-war protest at U of G



## cameron_highlander (23 Mar 2006)

Thats right, on St Patties day, dozens of students gathered under the direction of our oh-so rediculous CSA external affairs commissioner to protest Canada's 'occupation' of Afghan and Haiti.  

Anyways, I need some intel as it were. Michel Keefer, supposedly an ex-navy officer in the CF, now an avid anti-war activist. Does anyone have any info on this waste of skin? Was he actually a naval officer? He spoke at the rally.

I wish I had some pictures from it.

And for anyone wishing to engage in an open, intelligent debate (sarcasm was intentional) with my student union's external affairs commissioner (and local commie party candidate), here is his website... http://www.csaonline.ca/external.html


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (23 Mar 2006)

This guy?
Michael H. Keefer 
BA Royal Military College, MA Toronto, DPhil Sussex - Associate Professor 
http://www.uoguelph.ca/calendar_archives/graduate/20022003/programs/engl.html


----------



## GO!!! (23 Mar 2006)

Ha!

Just Google his first and last name to see where his sentiments really lie.

Just another example of someone who has made an example of how to earn money off of the socialist leanings of others. Funny, his military credentials are nowhere to be seen?


----------



## HDE (23 Mar 2006)

Michael isn't so much "anti-war" as anti-American, anti-corporations, anti-Conservative, etc.  Various members of the Keefer family have been kickin' around campus for years doing the angry leftist routine, but then what self-respecting university doesn't have a few lefties hanging around  

On the other hand getting out a couple of dozen of anything on a campus of 20,000 isn't exactly a rousing testament to his influence on campus.


----------



## Pencil Tech (23 Mar 2006)

Wow, dozens of 'em, eh? :'(


----------



## HDE (24 Mar 2006)

FWIW Michael was born in 1948 and not a career military officer so I'd imagine his exposure to anything "navy" ended decades ago.  Still you've gotta love spin :


----------



## Wookilar (24 Mar 2006)

FYI,

U of G was also one of the universities that "asked" that CF Recruiters not be allowed on the grounds during job fairs.


----------



## GK (24 Mar 2006)

Scott Gilbert arguments about why the CSA would not allow the military to set up a stand at our job fairs are just about as bad as the arguments of the 30 or so "protesters" on campus the other day, I heard a bit of what they were staying while I was waiting at the bus stop. I also thought it was funny that their posters around campus advertising the protest had a quote from General Hiller on it, something like "Our job is to be able to kill people." Well isn't it? It is the army's job to protect Canada and Canada's interest through the use of force if necessary. But with the protesters yelling chants of "Where is the peace in peacekeeper?" its pretty obvious where they stand on the role of Canada's military. I'm working on a response for our school newspaper right now but they are hardly worth the time.


----------



## aesop081 (24 Mar 2006)

Piper said:
			
		

> Good luck, if they even publish it.
> 
> Remember the Ontarion's motto..."Free Speech..unless the CSA does not approve it in which case no one wants to hear it because we express the real feelings of all students".
> 
> :



You could alomost ne talking about "The maple Leaf" there Piper....... ;D


----------



## HDE (24 Mar 2006)

There's a considerable difference between having the ability to do something and considering it a goal; strictly speaking most police officers have the ability to use deadly force, however it'd be pretty hard to claim they work at it.  The good news is that Gilbert's term is over so the goofiness might slow down a bit.  See the "activists" as providing a break from having to deal with stuff that really matters ;D


----------



## Sig Mullet (24 Mar 2006)

I just spent some time trying to gather any info. in regards to this protest and I couldn't find anything. I was however able to find endless amounts of info on Keefer. From what I found he seems like a decent Prof. in the way that he provokes thought, its too bad he does it from an extreme leftist platform. I found articles based on some of his (for lack of a better term) sermons, He seems to preach making decisions upon fact and research,(not a horrible thing to teach) but doesn't support his own arguments very well and seems very vague about his own sources. Maybe this was a result of sensational editing, but in the end I grew tired of his rhetoric quickly. To close, from my opinion, if he wants to rally students to hold rather inconsequential anti war efforts than so be it. I'm proud to protect his freedom to do so, lets just hope he doesn't destroy any young minds along the way.


----------



## Wookilar (25 Mar 2006)

I don't mind some one having a left-leaning position. I'm a bit of a pinko myself. BUT, I really dislike when people take no effort to educate themselves about the situation on the ground.  :argument: When any group of people are asking to stop the occupation of Haiti......... All people like the good prof, what's her face with the bad web site that shall not be named (cause I forget her name right now) and this Scott dude at U of G want is to push their ideals, their point of view. Regardless of reality. I no longer try to argue with these people, as soon as they find out I'm a soldier, my opinion means crap. All I can do is try and point some of them towards educational material. CBC, BBC World, Red Cross/Red Crescent, maybe a HISTORY BOOK!!!!!!! (they're called textbooks, and actually have information in them, not just stuff to get a paper done).

I've been trying to find a poem online, the one where "It's the soldier not the reporter that protects freedom of speech...."
Anyone got a digital copy of that? Maybe we could make it into a sticky or post it on the front page.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (25 Mar 2006)

Well last night I left Gryph's about 0100 hours and went to the Subway where upon my fine dining I was reading the Ontarion. :-[

Some "good stuff" :rofl: in there about the protest, such as......"Keefer says Guelph students should look into the causes of the wars in Afganastan and Iraq, which he characterizes as "Wars for resources. Wars against democracy."
Another goodie,
He also sees the terrorist attacks of Sept. 11 as a "self inflicted wound on the US."

The BS goes on and on............however this I must know....was this one of you guys?

"One dissenting spectator disagreed, however. He yelled out that NATO was protecting the rights of little girls to go to school in Afganistan."

I don't have any 'ins' as to when they plan these things, let us know here when the next one is......[takes me all of one minute to get there.]


----------



## gk404 (25 Mar 2006)

Count me in, at the very least it'll be a good excuse to go for a beer afterwards!  ;D


----------



## bbbb (26 Mar 2006)

Wookilar said:
			
		

> FYI,
> 
> U of G was also one of the universities that "asked" that CF Recruiters not be allowed on the grounds during job fairs.



Wow! No military recruiters... Hmm! I guess they don't like the military very much. Oh well.


----------



## Thompson_JM (26 Mar 2006)

bbbb said:
			
		

> Wow! No military recruiters... Hmm! I guess they don't like the military very much. Oh well.



Thank God You clarified that... cause I had no idea....  :


----------



## GO!!! (26 Mar 2006)

bbbb said:
			
		

> Wow! No military recruiters... Hmm! I guess they don't like the military very much. Oh well.



Hmmm, another gem from this widely read and articulate poster... :


----------



## monika (26 Mar 2006)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Some "good stuff" :rofl: in there about the protest, such as......"Keefer says Guelph students should look into the causes of the wars in Afganastan and Iraq, which he characterizes as "Wars for resources. Wars against democracy."



I'm a leftie and I find that funny. War for resources in A-stan? I guess the rock, insect and poisonous snake shortage in Canada is far more serious than I realised. War against democracy?  Saying stuff like that ruins all credibility. We all know how democratic the Taliban was :-X.


----------



## Wookilar (27 Mar 2006)

When the first report came out about the CF no longer being welcomed at U of G, another school was mentioned, but none of us remember who/what/where... Anybody else remember?
An affiliate of U of G, maybe?


----------



## Journeyman (27 Mar 2006)

bbbb said:
			
		

> *Wow! No military recruiters... Hmm! I guess they don't like the military very much. Oh well.*





			
				GO!!! said:
			
		

> Hmmm, another gem from this widely read and articulate poster... :


Agreed. One can only hope he reaches whatever posting numbers goal he's set for himself pretty soon. 

Once he backs off the mindless drivel he's been posting in several threads recently, he can _start_ building a reputation of someone whose opinion is worth reading. Not today, I'm afraid.


----------



## HDE (27 Mar 2006)

The whole "no recruiters on campus" thing didn't go anywhere.   ;D


----------



## Pte_Martin (27 Mar 2006)

gk404 said:
			
		

> Count me in, at the very least it'll be a good excuse to go for a beer afterwards!  ;D



I'm in for the next one


----------



## Journeyman (27 Mar 2006)

Piper said:
			
		

> ...especially now that they brought back *Kokanee*.



~gaaack~  What are the hippies drinking? Maybe I'll hang with them afterwards


----------



## George Wallace (27 Mar 2006)

It should almost be time for Bock Biere.  Guelph should be primed for Bock biere by now.  Interesting concept.  I'll pass on the Kokanee.  It is almost as bad a Raindeere Piss Rainier.


----------



## monika (27 Mar 2006)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> ~gaaack~  What are the hippies drinking? Maybe I'll hang with them afterwords



Jack & Coke followed by vodka shooters


----------



## Thompson_JM (28 Mar 2006)

Piper said:
			
		

> That, good sir, is hearsay!
> 
> A cold Kokanee is a wonderful thing.
> 
> I thought they didn't like coke, being the big evil corporation that it is.



The Hippies Anti-Globalization-ists nutbars Student Union at McMaster got Coke Kicked off campus. Hilarity Ensued.... also the food went rapidly downhill to my understanding...


----------



## jbeach95 (28 Mar 2006)

At UWO ("University of Wealthy Ontarians" -- probably one of the more conservative universities in the province), the student newspaper has seemed to support the CF...
http://www.gazette.uwo.ca/article.cfm?section=FrontPage&articleID=466&month=11&day=10&year=2005
http://www.gazette.uwo.ca/article.cfm?section=Opinions&articleID=672&month=11&day=16&year=2005
(further letters to the editor echoed these sentiments)

...even when a few of the university's own start to question it (a rare occurrence at UWO):
http://www.gazette.uwo.ca/articles.cfm?section=FrontPage&articleID=630&month=3&day=17&year=2006


----------



## zipperhead_cop (28 Mar 2006)

Cpl Thompson said:
			
		

> The Hippies Anti-Globalization-ists nutbars Student Union at McMaster got Coke Kicked off campus. Hilarity Ensued.... also the food went rapidly downhill to my understanding...



Didn't our last hippie bashing thread end up in talk about beers?  HMMM.....


----------



## ArmyRick (28 Mar 2006)

Thank you to Mr George Demopoulos, where ever you are, for your support of the armed forces (ref http://www.gazette.uwo.ca/article.cfm?section=Opinions&articleID=672&month=11&day=16&year=2005 )

Note to my brothers in uniform, if any body has Mr Demopoulos email, let me know so I can send him a thanks for his loyalty and support of us.


----------



## pte. Massecar (28 Mar 2006)

My gf is going to Guelph next year. Maybe she'll sort em out.. or become one.. I hope not. So when do we go to the hippie rallies and go for beers after? count me in!


----------



## Thompson_JM (28 Mar 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Didn't our last hippie bashing thread end up in talk about beers?  HMMM.....



I thought it ended up with bannings after some people just couldnt understand the coolness of transformers and the obvious likeability of soup.


----------



## jbeach95 (28 Mar 2006)

ArmyRick said:
			
		

> Thank you to Mr George Demopoulos, where ever you are, for your support of the armed forces (ref http://www.gazette.uwo.ca/article.cfm?section=Opinions&articleID=672&month=11&day=16&year=2005 )
> 
> Note to my brothers in uniform, if any body has Mr Demopoulos email, let me know so I can send him a thanks for his loyalty and support of us.



We should also note that Josh Curk also had a hand in writing it (his name wasn't highlighted though).

I'll send you their email addresses.


----------



## a_majoor (13 Apr 2006)

Here is one way to deal with this problem in the future:

http://www.mountainstateslegal.org/press_releases_home.cfm



> Featured Press Release:
> 
> *RUMSFELD ASKED TO DENY FUNDS TO CALIFORNIA COLLEGE*
> April 12, 2006 - For Immediate Release
> ...


----------



## zipperhead_cop (13 Apr 2006)

a_majoor said:
			
		

> Here is one way to deal with this problem in the future:
> 
> http://www.mountainstateslegal.org/press_releases_home.cfm



What a brilliant idea!  But pulling federal funding from universities would pretty much wipe all of them off the map in Canada, wouldn't it?  (not saying that like it is a wholesale bad idea)



			
				Cpl Thompson said:
			
		

> I thought it ended up with bannings after some people just couldnt understand the coolness of transformers and the obvious likeability of soup.



Ha!  The funny part about that, it was my work IP that got blocked, not my home one.  So, sadly, no one in the entire WPS will be able to "Break the silence".  [probably wasn't going to be a big issue anyway]


----------



## GO!!! (13 Apr 2006)

I fail to see how citizens of a nation attacking it's soldiers while they are working in their official capacity is anything less than treasonous. 

Yank the funding Rummy, and tell the world why - we'll see how many universities can afford the lefties once the consequences of their actions become apparent.


----------



## ArmyRick (13 Apr 2006)

I actually think we should throw the damn punks in jail.... Put them in a camp say in Guatonamo Bay with Al Queda?


----------



## GO!!! (14 Apr 2006)

ArmyRick said:
			
		

> I actually think we should throw the damn punks in jail.... Put them in a camp say in Guatonamo Bay with Al Queda?



No no, that's solitary - maybe if we could get them into that jail from the TV show OZ...

"shower time!!"  >


----------



## pbi (14 Apr 2006)

This fundng idea is an interesting one. It's already pretty well known in Canada, at all levels of govt, that following this or that Federal policy is a prerequisite for getting this or that Federal funding download. It doesn't seem like such a big stretch to me to require that universities give the CF access to campuses for recruiting, or lose Federal funding. After all, students don't have to go to the display or talk to the recruiters. I would see nothing wrong with allowing students to represent their own point of view, or set up a counter-display, just as long as they don't prevent the recruiters from getting their message across to those students who are interested. We only want access to present our view, some facts, and the opportunity to serve. We are not interested in controlling what the students think. (or ARE we?....thunder, flash of lightning, creepy organ music...)


Cheers


----------



## Chimo (14 Apr 2006)

I agree with the stop the funding idea. Although all university students will speak about the importance of freedom of speech what they really mean is: you can speak as long as I agree with your message.." I doubt the Gov't of Canada would have the stomach for the inevitable lawsuits that "stopping funds to campuses that deny recruiters access" would cause.

Let them protest, students enjoy making noise and Soldiers enjoy making a difference!


----------



## zipperhead_cop (14 Apr 2006)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> No no, that's solitary - maybe if we could get them into that jail from the TV show OZ...
> 
> "shower time!!"  >



I'm betting that for a bunch of them, that would be more rewarding that punishing...


----------



## GO!!! (15 Apr 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> I'm betting that for a bunch of them, that would be more rewarding that punishing...



Who wants a moustache ride?

We do!


----------

